# Support Dubai VS Miami



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

Do it guys gooooo, and show the picturesssssss ;O) Show them the burj Dubai pictures hehe


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

DUBAI VS Miami
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230557

DUBAI VS Moscow 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230198

Dubai vs Sydney vs Shanghai 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229518&page=5


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

all Dubai vs city threads are piece of rubbish.


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

c'mon on guys wake up, voteeeeeeee


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Most of the Dubai vs. threads are created just so they can start a flame war or are generally full of trolling and shit. They just do it to provoke people. I try to say something constructive in the x vs y threads from time to time though.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^

I wonder who would u vote for if it was Dubai vs Toronto


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Dubai, has alot similarities to miami, when i drive in the area around emirates hills, springs, meadows, hattan villas, it gets crazy because I feel like im in miami... BUT i like dubai MUCH better.


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

of course dubai is better. its just pure luxury.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I give up on those things, especially after the Dubai vs The World (project) thread where Rainier Meadows locked it because he didn't have the high level of humour and intelligence needed to understand the thread.

Then again that subforum is full of Americans so the thread would have been doomed anyway.


----------

